# The World Cup 2010 thread



## Sang-Drax

So, what are your thoughts?

Overe here, pretty much no-one believes the team our coach assembled (is that the appropriate word?) will get somewhere. Sooooo many damn good players were left aside for turds that could be replaced by a scarecrow for better effect. Don't expect Brazil matches to be fun to watch 

That said, I'm betting on Spain like pretty much everyone else; but also Argentina or Italy.

I don't know how has Argentina turned out to be, since Maradona has used a good hundred different players. If he didn't make a special effort to select only the worst like our coach did, they'll kick some serious ass. Regardless, they deserve more than just 2 titles IMO.

And then there's Italy, which always come up with a good team, specially when nobody's paying attention to them.

TBH, I haven't followed other squads' performances... I've no idea of how good are faring England, Netherlands, or Germany (except that Ballack's injured). What are your thoughts?


----------



## sentagoda

Im hoping Holland. Playing great football and good players. I hope and think they will win. Other than that I think Spain would be in the top 3. I think Argentina will be the big team that fails this year.


----------



## ralphy1976

well look at the French team, half of them have never played international before, and i can't really say that many French club do well in the European competitions..should be fun!!!

Germany or Spain.....


----------



## gunshow86de

We might make it out of group play! All we have to do is get that opening loss to England out of the way, and then bring on Slovenia and Algeria. 

EDIT: I just noticed that the runner up of group C (likely USA) plays the winner of group D (likely Germany). Oh well, it will be nice to get to the knockout stage at least.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Well, US did get to the finals in the Confederations Cup, and it was a pain in the ass to beat you . I wouldn't be surprised if US made into quarter finals or something this time


----------



## Sebastian

Go England ! I really look forward to this years World Cup... South Africa - that should be a good tournament


----------



## 74n4LL0

I'm supporting Italy (well I'm Italian ) but I think that this year we won't have a chance to win again


----------



## Opeth666

I think its funny how Guiseppe (spelling?) Rossi has a dual nationality and decided to play for Italy instead of the US and then doesn't even get picked for the 23 man roster hahaha he would have definately had a position on the US roster.

I know Italy is a great team and has won previous world cups but if it was me Id be interested in playing for the under dog and helping them towards winning a world cup, and if that happens then it would be the ultimate achievement for me. and now he gets to watch the WC from the comfort of his couch haha


----------



## leandroab

I think Italy or Spain...

Can't be Italy though!


----------



## ralphy1976

74n4LL0 said:


> I'm supporting Italy (well I'm Italian ) but I think that this year we won't have a chance to win again



you mean you do not / cannot cheat like in 2006, right?


----------



## Sang-Drax

It must be fun not to be beaten by France in World Cups


----------



## ralphy1976

yeah watch them this year, i have the feeling they are likely to repeat the 2002 fiasco...got $10 on it!!!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

I hope the "best" English players get crippled ... Sorry, but I am Scottish :-D

Speaking of which... Why is it that Scotland play great against the good teams... and lose to teams like Latvia, and Estonia?! :-/
Nevermind...we have never made it past the first round lmao

I'm rooting for everyone except England! (They keep reminding us all of 1966, we don't need them to be further-more arrogant...)


----------



## leandroab

SA 1x0


----------



## leandroab

mex 1x1


----------



## Opeth666

South Africa played very well for being the worst ranked team in the WC, they have shown they are no slouche and honestly I think they played alot better than Mexico...the Mexican Coach is an idiot why did he not start Hernandez, Guardado, and Ochoa their best goalkeeper? Perez is awful. really wanted SA to win. but still a tie for SA is a win for them.

I see Uruguay 2-0 over France even though I like France more they just have too many injuries and are not a very youthful team anymore.


----------



## Sang-Drax

I don't think Uruguay is that hot either... I'd bet on a draw.


----------



## liamh

En-ger-land En-ger-land En-ger-land!


----------



## leandroab

Wow, everyone is calling 2x0 Uruguay


Apparently, it will end with a 0x0


----------



## Rick

Opeth666 said:


> I think its funny how Guiseppe (spelling?) Rossi has a dual nationality and decided to play for Italy instead of the US and then doesn't even get picked for the 23 man roster hahaha he would have definately had a position on the US roster.



That cracked me the fuck up.


----------



## synrgy

Ugh.. My office suddenly started exploding with born again soccer/futbol/football fans today..

Look, I think it's a great sport and I'm not complaining about the sport itself at all here, but what I *am* complaining about is that this country is FULL of fake ass bandwagoners.

We have our own soccer league, and nobody gives a shit. There is regular season soccer being played in pro leagues around the world all the time, and nobody gives a shit.

Then, the World Cup comes around, and suddenly, out of nowhere, EVERYBODY is a "diehard" soccer fanatic. Restaurants that wouldn't put on a soccer game if you paid them $50 to do so during the regular season suddenly have world cup games on every screen. As soon as the Cup is over, you won't see soccer on any of these screens again until the next World Cup.

I don't know why it bothers me, but it does. It just reeks of insincerity... It's just like with (American) football, where after a team wins the Super Bowl suddenly everybody is lining up to pretend they've been supporting that team through the whole season, or even their whole lives. It's bull shit.

Sorry for the mini rant. Carry on.


----------



## Opeth666

wow I want the hour and a half of my life back after watching the UR and France game...ugh.


----------



## Opeth666

synrgy said:


> Ugh.. My office suddenly started exploding with born again soccer/futbol/football fans today..
> 
> Look, I think it's a great sport and I'm not complaining about the sport itself at all here, but what I *am* complaining about is that this country is FULL of fake ass bandwagoners.
> 
> We have our own soccer league, and nobody gives a shit. There is regular season soccer being played in pro leagues around the world all the time, and nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Then, the World Cup comes around, and suddenly, out of nowhere, EVERYBODY is a "diehard" soccer fanatic. Restaurants that wouldn't put on a soccer game if you paid them $50 to do so during the regular season suddenly have world cup games on every screen. As soon as the Cup is over, you won't see soccer on any of these screens again until the next World Cup.
> 
> I don't know why it bothers me, but it does. It just reeks of insincerity... It's just like with (American) football, where after a team wins the Super Bowl suddenly everybody is lining up to pretend they've been supporting that team through the whole season, or even their whole lives. It's bull shit.
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant. Carry on.



I agree and you can usually distinguish which one are the fakes and which ones are the actual fans who keep up with the teams and the players.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Sang-Drax said:


> I don't think Uruguay is that hot either... I'd bet on a draw.



Told you so


----------



## JeffFromMtl

synrgy said:


> Ugh.. My office suddenly started exploding with born again soccer/futbol/football fans today..
> 
> Look, I think it's a great sport and I'm not complaining about the sport itself at all here, but what I *am* complaining about is that this country is FULL of fake ass bandwagoners.
> 
> We have our own soccer league, and nobody gives a shit. There is regular season soccer being played in pro leagues around the world all the time, and nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Then, the World Cup comes around, and suddenly, out of nowhere, EVERYBODY is a "diehard" soccer fanatic. Restaurants that wouldn't put on a soccer game if you paid them $50 to do so during the regular season suddenly have world cup games on every screen. As soon as the Cup is over, you won't see soccer on any of these screens again until the next World Cup.
> 
> I don't know why it bothers me, but it does. It just reeks of insincerity... It's just like with (American) football, where after a team wins the Super Bowl suddenly everybody is lining up to pretend they've been supporting that team through the whole season, or even their whole lives. It's bull shit.
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant. Carry on.



Probably cuz MLS isn't exactly a top-tier league, while the World Cup is, well, world-class soccer. I played soccer for 11 or 12 years, some of those years in AA leagues, and I'd consider myself to be pretty serious about soccer and I still only really watch the World and Euro cups for two reasons. 1) They're covered on all major networks, while MLS and top-tier European leagues get maybe a 30-second recap on the sports news, or a tiny column near the back of the sports section in the news paper. As far as entire games go, sometimes Sportsnet broadcasts a Premiership game at 10 AM on Sundays. That's it. 2) It's the best soccer in the world.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

FWIW, I fully agree with Carl.

My money is on Spain.

Failing Spain? Brazil.


----------



## auxioluck

I'm really excited to see how Germany does.


----------



## Izebecool

auxioluck said:


> I'm really excited to see how Germany does.



Same here!


----------



## ralphy1976

WE FUCKING SUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## leandroab

Sang-Drax said:


> I don't think Uruguay is that hot either... I'd bet on a draw.





Sang-Drax said:


> Told you so





leandroab said:


> Wow, everyone is calling 2x0 Uruguay
> 
> 
> Apparently, it will end with a 0x0



I was more specific...

I win


----------



## Sang-Drax

Had not seen that. Damn.


----------



## Izebecool

US vs England. Whos excited? I am!


----------



## leandroab

Izebecool said:


> US vs England. Whos excited? I am!



Saw the argentina game.. Meh

US x England could be more exciting


----------



## JeffFromMtl

The Nigerian keeper had a monster game, that save off his fingertips on Messi's strike was phenomenal!

I'm also waiting on the England v US game, should be an interesting one


----------



## Lord_Elixer

I know you guys suck at FOOTBALL ... but... COME ON USA!!

^^this coming from a Scot... lmao!


----------



## Opeth666

USA 1 England 1 at the half...US needs to pull it together and stop being so shaky


----------



## leandroab

Lol England didn't play that well...

And WTF Green lol...


----------



## Lord_Elixer

ahahahaha!!! You Yanks are good for something! (no offense intended... Or maybe there was... who knows..)
I don't care who wins tomorrow ( Algeria Vs Slovenia ) as long as one of them get the 3 points, then win their next match! (and we can all wish for England to lose their match against Algeria!)


----------



## Sang-Drax

Yanks were vice-champions of the Confederations Cup. I didn't expect England to win easily... 

...but yeah, WTF Green?


----------



## Homebrew1709

Went to the sports bar to watch the US - England game and it was cool to see so much support for the US squad (there were a good number of Eng fans there too). Both teams' goals were results of sloppy play though. If Altidore's 2nd half shot had gone in, I think the bar would have exploded!


----------



## PnKnG

Since I'm born in Germany I will let you guess which team I'm rooting for


----------



## Sephiroth952

Mid game got bored of the commentators..switched over to the Spanish channel and lols ensued.Blablabblalalablalbala GGGGGOOOOOAAAAALLLLL!!!!! lmao


----------



## liamh

Green is a daft twat.


----------



## Izebecool

Nasty game by Germany. Seems like they are pretty solid this year.


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Pretty much! Very offensive and tactical. Australia might not have much tradition in football, but their defense is always solid. Scoring 4 times isn't too shabby.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Izebecool said:


> Nasty game by Germany. Seems like they are pretty solid this year.



Sure they're solid, they're 3 time world cup champs, and 3 time Euro champs. Their game against Australia wasn't that great, most of what made Germany look strong was Australia doing nothing with the ball in the small amount of time they had possession. 

Here's how the game went. Germany VS Australia:

Goal. Piss poor ref'ing (unseen fouls, retarded brutal decisions), Goal. German diving team was simulating their asses off. Goal. Some more piss poor ref'ing, Australia doing nothing. Goal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Izebecool said:


> Nasty game by Germany. Seems like they are pretty solid this year.



When aren't they solid? 

While Australia were poor, I thought Germany played some great football, a lot of very, very good passes going up the pitch at an insane pace.

In fact, the way they were playing they should've scored more.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Thank Christ.

Vuvuzelas might yet be banned from World Cup - Dirty Tackle - World SoccerBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Cheers for the link....Yeah those things are doing no good for the players themselves, viewers at home or the crowd at the games (saw one woman who came prepared with construction ear muffs, that'd be the ticket). At 130db it must be fucking deafening in the crowd, and sustained for 90/120 mins? Holy shit. The article states that they're "toying" with the idea of handing out free ear plugs at the matches to avoid potential lawsuits after all the hearing loss suffered. What the fuck? Only toying with it? There's 3 matches a day, whats the fucking hold up? Earplugs are cheap as piss...especially considering the amount the venues and FIFA must be charging for the ticket price alone.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, ear plugs are cheap, but banning those sonic abortions is a much more cost effective solution. Plus, ear plugs don't solve the problem for the folks like you and me at home that have to deal with the sound of 9 million angry radioactive bees while watching a match.


----------



## snuif09

better watch out Denmark we will kick your ass today =)


----------



## ralphy1976

who is "your"?

and what's Denmark?


----------



## Sang-Drax

^^ I so wanted to watch this match! Too bad I'm at work :-/



mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, ear plugs are cheap, but banning those sonic abortions is a much more cost effective solution. Plus, ear plugs don't solve the problem for the folks like you and me at home that have to deal with *the sound of 9 million angry radioactive bees* while watching a match.





Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ralphy1976

Netherlands 1 - 0 Denmark

so far.....(14:41 S.Af time)

EDIT : 2-0 (15:21 S.Af time)


----------



## snuif09

2-0, 2nd half was great first half not so


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

Italy tying to Paraguay was a horrible result from Italy fans perspective, and that makes me happy  Also, I bet on that game to tie so I made money as well. double win.

but GO GERMANY! (I was born there)
awesome showing against the aussies winning 4-0 I don't think any other team looked as good as Germany so far in terms of composure and all out performance. (although Australia isn't really known for being the strongest footy nation...)


----------



## Guitarwizard

Anyone else being excited about North Korea getting dstroyed by Brazil? 
I think it's really funny... A collision of two extremely different cultures..


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Beautiful goal from Maicon!


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> Beautiful goal from Maicon!



Impossible angle was impossible

Anyways.. 2x1 Brazil 

Sto0pid goal taken at 86' I guess.. O well

Maicon Jequison!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

He might've been trying to cross it... I guess no-one will ever know except him


----------



## BigPhi84

That Brazil vs North Korea game was a great one to watch.... well, the second half of it at least. That first goal was shot at such an extreme angle. I wonder what the probability of doing that is.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Nevertheless, I thought North Korea was impressive.
Imagine, these guys have never played a wolrd cup game before.
No one of them (with one exception) has ever played in a internationally successful club, not to speak of a European or South American one.

...and still, they gave the number one in football a pretty hard time,
at least in the first half. Off course, their uber-defensive playing wasn't really
fun to watch, but hey, what else could they do?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah considering that North Korea played well, held their own against one of the strongest teams there is.


----------



## BigPhi84

Even though it goes against what is acceptable, I was cheering on the North Koreans during the second half. 1st vs 105th in the world. It should have been a slaughter, but they held their own against the best team in the world.

I guess I'm just a sucker for rooting for the underdogs.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Robinho dominated today, I'm keeping my eye on him.


----------



## Sang-Drax

The consensus around here is that Brazil pretty much sucked. Come on, we should have already learned how to play against extremely defensive teams by now. It's not that difficult; _just fucking run_, not crawl around expecting a breach to magically show up on their defensive wall. The times when someone did run we managed to get there. We'd be crushed if we were to face Germany playing like that.  

Robinho played nice, however; so did Nilmar, who substituted Kaká. That midfield still needs some major improvement offensivewise, but I suppose it's too late now 



Guitarwizard said:


> Imagine, these guys have never played a wolrd cup game before.



That's not entirely accurate. North Korea played the 1966 World Cup, when they got to the quarter finals (!). Unless you're refering to the players individually considered, of course.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Sang-Drax said:


> North Korea played the 1966 World Cup, when they got to the quarter finals (!). Unless you're refering to the players individually considered, of course.




I meant the individual players.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Go Switzerland! Almost scored the second time!


----------



## Guitarwizard

w000000000000000000000000t!!!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Sang-Drax said:


> Go Switzerland! Almost scored the second time!



Damn right. How fucking close were both teams, Spain hitting the crossbar and Switzerland hitting the upright. Pretty decent game to watch too. Some great defensive work showcased.

I'm please Spain were defeated, they were the favourites...and as an Australian, I'm more comfortable supporting the under-dog


----------



## Sang-Drax

I didn't watch the whole match, but seemed to be that Switzerland played fairly well


----------



## Key_Maker

If you have anytime, please, watch the Chile-Honduras match, after the match of germany, the best match of the cup and i'm not saying it just for been chilean, Chile Attacked 85 minutes of the match.


----------



## liamh

Key_Maker said:


> Chile Attacked 85 minutes of the match.


 That hardly makes a good game.


----------



## Key_Maker

(ma englich iz belou da averach)

Find a match resume, Chile had like 20 goal oportunities.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Uruguay have played beautifully, Diego Forlan on perfect form.

I felt really sorry for Uruguay when they scored their second goal and not one fucker cheered...


----------



## leandroab

Brazil sucked ass.. Kaka sucked ass...

I missed Spain x Switzerland! I heard it was pretty intense!


----------



## lurgar

I have to admit that I'm actually getting into football now and enjoying watching it. To help with that festive mood, I present a little gift to help you browse like you're at the world cup. 
Click here


----------



## Lord_Elixer

H-o-l-y ... C-r-a-p...

France lost to Mexico!? What is going on!?


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ ...plus, they won in a very consistent game! Mexico avenged Ireland 



lurgar said:


> I have to admit that I'm actually getting into football now and enjoying watching it. To help with that festive mood, I present a little gift to help you browse like you're at the world cup.
> Click here



Football rox, man


----------



## Opeth666

my LES BLEUS!!!...hopefully Laurent Blanc can turn that team around after Dominick destroyed it


----------



## sevenstringgod

This is like the 4th time in my life I don't actually feel disappointed by our team  
I'm pretty happy!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

France can't be too happy with the way things panned out with Higuain right now


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This is the year of the underdog clearly!


----------



## DavyH

Scar Symmetry said:


> Uruguay have played beautifully, Diego Forlan on perfect form.
> 
> I felt really sorry for Uruguay when they scored their second goal and not one fucker cheered...


 
Agreed about Uruguay.... they are as fast on the field as any team I've seen in years and their ability to move their defensive line _across_ the pitch as well as up and down is incredible. Bafana just didn't have a response and were comprehensively outplayed.

That said, I felt dick for the second goal. A penalty from a dive always leaves me cold. Suarez is a cheat and a disgrace to the game, and the ref's inability to pick up on that particular rotten apple in an otherwise excellent side hasn't done them any favours.

Overall I'm pretty underwhelmed (so far) by everyone except Uruguay and Argentina. Looks like Spain are going to blow it again - the All Blacks can't win the rugger world cup, SA can't win any ICC trophies, and Spain look like they may never win the football world cup. Damn shame.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Scar Symmetry said:


> This is the year of the underdog clearly!




Certainly is! Serbia... lost to Ghana yet beat Germany?! 
Come on Algeria!! Ahahaha


----------



## Sang-Drax

That was really, _really_ weird


----------



## Guitarwizard

This WC is turning out reeeeaaallyy great!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

We got pwned so hard 
I got no idea who's gonna win this year 
I bet some underdog
with Germany another big team was defeated


----------



## Handbanana

Once again, USA cant hold its own..


----------



## CapenCyber

2-2 and the US are on a roll, maybe...


----------



## CapenCyber

Great match from a neutral perspective, but you were robbed with that disallowed goal!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

CapenCyber said:


> Great match from a neutral perspective, but you were robbed with that disallowed goal!



Damn right they were robbed... We saw nothing wrong during that free kick (from an American POV at least..)

I needed one of those teams to win, just to put the pressure on England...


----------



## Guitarwizard

Why did that goal not cout??


----------



## Arminius

Boo ref


----------



## Sang-Drax

Where the hell did the ref see an offside there?


----------



## Handbanana

Yeah the offsides call was bogus, that totally would have given USA some more momentum rolling into the next game. At least they didnt lose.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Wow we got fucked today. If that prevents us from moving on, I'll swim to South Africa if I have to and beat that referee to death with a vuvuzela


----------



## Lord_Elixer

ooohhh 0-0 at half time... although Algeria seem to be out-playing England... Let us hope it stays that way and the best team wins


----------



## pero

Algeria won 0-0............that`s gonna be a headline in Algerian media tomorrow


----------



## liamh

That was poor.
Teamwork...you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Damn... another draw ... oh well, it is better than nothing! 
Come on Slovenia! Beat them or hold them ... and obviously... come on Algeria OR USA! I dont care just someone get the damn 3 points!! mwahaha


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ 
That's a lot of hate


----------



## MrMcSick

Too many messed up calls by the ref today. BOOOOOOOOOOOOooo.


----------



## misingonestring

Vuvuzela Time! - View any website like you're at the South Africa World Cup!


----------



## 777timesgod

Guitarwizard said:


> This WC is turning out reeeeaaallyy great!!



No one cares about your toilet experiences mate!

First congrats to Greece for finally getting a win at a world cup, secondly thank you england. The comedy provided by the english commentators was all thanks to your crappy playing. Lol

Rooney was all over the place, the irony was that during half-time they showed an ad (by Nike I think) which showed Rooney triumphing at the cup and getting all the glory...


----------



## ralphy1976

777timesgod said:


> No one cares about your toilet experiences mate!
> 
> First congrats to Greece for finally getting a win at a world cup, secondly thank you england. The comedy provided by the english commentators was all thanks to your crappy playing. Lol
> 
> Rooney was all over the place, the irony was that during half-time they showed an ad (by Nike I think) which showed Rooney triumphing at the cup and getting all the glory...



at least you got to score 1 goal thus far....France??!!!!!


----------



## conortheshreder

uuugghhhhhhh man watching England is like watching a bunch of cute furry kittens cross a busy motorway. cringe worthy


----------



## CapenCyber

Sang-Drax said:


> ^
> That's a lot of hate



Yeah the Welsh and Scots are envious at the fact that England owns them so they automatically hate all English teams. The English however don't care about the Welsh or Scottish teams as they have practically no significance as countries.

<runs>


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Oh no you di'nt!
lmao I don't hate English teams, I don't generally follow football, or sport at all... 
I'm not even that patriotic, I see this world as round, therefore everyone is equally hated... lol
If I have to endure the world cup, I might as well take enjoyment from a desperate teams misfortune! I mean, it has been almost half a century since you guys tasted world cup victory :-D


----------



## moyersshred

i thought spain was going to
run away with it and beat everyone
by miles..
but i think there could a dark horse.
germany possibly.


----------



## ugg im kyle

MrMcSick said:


> Too many messed up calls by the ref today. BOOOOOOOOOOOOooo.


There were a lot of ref errors in multiple games, i'm just happy that Dempsey didn't get kicked at the start of the game.


----------



## ralphy1976

moyersshred said:


> i thought spain was going to
> run away with it and beat everyone
> by miles..
> but i think there could a dark horse.
> germany possibly.



Germany a dark horse..seriously?!!!!

Germany is one of the most consistent WC team ever, so as a dark horse i'd say France or England right now!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

England's performance thus far has been disappointing, and the fouls I saw in the Algeria game make me feel like we don't deserve to win.


----------



## snuif09

same feeling here with the dutch they won all matches but how lol


----------



## Sang-Drax

I'm a little disappointed with all big European teams save Germany, tbh. I didn't see the match against Serbia, but I like what I saw against Australia.

That said, I'm not holding my breath for Brazil either. Argentina would probably be my pick now, even with that horrible defense


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Am going to miss my first match of this World Cup ... have decided to watch MotoGP insead...Am not too bothered about Slovakia Vs Paraguay as long as I can watch the Brazil and Italy matches! ... just hope there is better football than previous games...


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Sang-Drax said:


> I'm a little disappointed with all big European teams save Germany, tbh. I didn't see the match against Serbia, but I like what I saw against Australia.
> 
> That said, I'm not holding my breath for Brazil either. Argentina would probably be my pick now, even with that horrible defense



Keep liking what you saw of Germany against Australia, it was one of the worst games I've seen Australia play recently. Australia don't deserve to win this thing, but are still doing damn well in this competition considering it's not the national sport here. There's no funding put into it, all kids end up playing cricket or Australian Rules Football.

The last 30 mins of the AUS vs GHANA match was good football from the Australians. If they keep playing like that, they won't get completely slaughtered. If they keep panicking like they did after they scored the 1st goal in their game vs Ghana, they're doomed.


----------



## Ironberry

Brazil has to be the only team that was expected to go far that I haven't been disappointed by.


----------



## Sang-Drax

TheSixthWheel said:


> Keep liking what you saw of Germany against Australia, it was one of the worst games I've seen Australia play recently. Australia don't deserve to win this thing, but are still doing damn well in this competition considering it's not the national sport here. There's no funding put into it, all kids end up playing cricket or Australian Rules Football.
> 
> The last 30 mins of the AUS vs GHANA match was good football from the Australians. *If they keep playing like that, they won't get completely slaughtered*. If they keep panicking like they did after they scored the 1st goal in their game vs Ghana, they're doomed.





Well, the fact that they lost to Serbia afterwards sort of corroborates what you said. Regardless, most teams in this cup are satisfied when they reach 1x0, but Germany kept pressuring the attack. That alone makes me want to watch them play =)

I haven't watched Aus x Gha, but I want to see the last one against Serbia.




Ironberry said:


> Brazil has to be the only team that was expected to go far that I haven't been disappointed by.



Last match was a world ahead of the previous one. Makes me feel even a little optimistic. I've got disappointed myself with Côte d'Ivoir's behavior . Save for Drogba, who's been a gentleman throughout the whole match, other players played quite dirtily.

Well, they just gave me one more reason to root for Portugal.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Everybody here in Germany is going batshit cause we lost


----------



## Duraesu

PORTUGAL 7 - 0 NORTH KOREA


what a game!! GO PORTUGAL!!


----------



## powergroover

it was very very fun to watch six goals scored in 45 minutes, YEAH


----------



## Lord_Elixer

A well deserved victory, some great playing today... Let us hope the Spain match is just as entertaining!


----------



## Sang-Drax

_velkan said:


> PORTUGAL 7 - 0 NORTH KOREA
> 
> 
> what a game!! GO PORTUGAL!!




That makes the feeble result of 2x1 we got against North Korea even more ridiculous. Anyway, kudos to Portugal!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

7 - 0 

...


----------



## Opeth666

I was reading a blog and some fans were saying how Portugal should have stopped at 3 goals...in a reg season game maybe but In a tournement you run that score up!.

Kudos to Portugal! im a USA fan by heart but Portugal has always been my team.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Opeth666 said:


> I was reading a blog and some fans were saying how Portugal should have stopped at 3 goals...in a reg season game maybe but In a tournement you run that score up!.
> 
> Kudos to Portugal! im a USA fan by heart but Portugal has always been my team.



Well, those fans are blatantly wrong. Portugal will face Brazil on friday, and Côte d'Ivoir will face North Korea. Côte d'Ivoir will likely win, and Portugal will lose . So, Portugal and Côte d'Ivoir will be tied at 4 points each. The team who has the better goal difference will qualify for the octave finals.


----------



## Opeth666

thats what I was thinking. Regardless it should be a great match Portugal Vs brazil.


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Yeah, I hope we play serious. Brazil is already qualified, and when we're not motivated we play like crap .

Portugal is my second team anyway, so I wouldn't be too sad if we lost. I hope they get even farther than last WC!


----------



## Opeth666

as much as I love brazil and love watching them play and watch them advance, I actually wouldn't mind seeing them kicked out of the first round some how i'd find joy in that, because it would be a total shocker noone would expect it haha


----------



## BigPhi84

Holy Crap, that goal from Spain was Beautiful.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Opeth666 said:


> I was reading a blog and some fans were saying how Portugal should have stopped at 3 goals...in a reg season game maybe but In a tournement you run that score up!.
> 
> Kudos to Portugal! im a USA fan by heart but Portugal has always been my team.



Stopped at 3 goals... and deliberately missed out on more points?


----------



## Duraesu

Scar Symmetry said:


> Stopped at 3 goals... and deliberately missed out on more points?




yeah, go figure... lool anyway, now everyone is watching the portuguese team uh?? =P i just hope that they continue to play like that... afterall we are on the third place of the FIFA ranking!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Holy fudge! 2-0 South Africa at half-time?! ahahahahaha


----------



## Opeth666

_velkan said:


> yeah, go figure... lool anyway, now everyone is watching the portuguese team uh?? =P i just hope that they continue to play like that... afterall we are on the third place of the FIFA ranking!



ive always been a big fan of Portugal wayyyyyyyy back in the day. they are a great team, really enjoyed watching Figo play


----------



## Opeth666

Boo!!! mexico still advances! ugh! really wanted South Africa to advance...damn you france


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Opeth666 said:


> ive always been a big fan of Portugal wayyyyyyyy back in the day. they are a great team, really enjoyed watching Figo play



Figo, Rui Costa, João Vieira Pinto, Vitor Baía and a few others belong to the golden generation of Portuguese football. They were great back then. I will never forget the team we had from 1996 to 2004. 

Right now it's kind of "meh"...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Portugal team is 'meh'...? What on Earth are you on about?


----------



## ralphy1976

if you guys could only speak french....and i seriously hope that England will qualify, otherwise some people may not enjoy their return home!!!


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Scar Symmetry said:


> The Portugal team is 'meh'...? What on Earth are you on about?



The qualification stage was far from brilliant. The game against Ivory Coast was painful to watch. I will believe in this team if we beat Brazil and eventually reach the final 4. Seven goals against North Korea was awesome but... let's wait and see. I'll only be truly happy when we actually win a cup.


----------



## Sang-Drax

DrunkyMunky said:


> Figo, Rui Costa, João Vieira Pinto, Vitor Baía and a few others belong to the golden generation of Portuguese football. They were great back then. I will never forget the team we had from 1996 to 2004.
> 
> Right now it's kind of "meh"...



Rui Costa was _awesome_. I was so pissed because Scolari rarely ever let him play during the last WC.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

DAMMIT! I have to miss the England game!
I wanted to watch Slovenia sail through...and England crash & burn... *sobs*
Oh well... will have to watch them lose via highlights... lol


----------



## liamh

Defoe, like any other Spurs player, is the man.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

IN-GUR-LUUUUND!

What a great game, I was on the edge of my seat for a good 80% of it, especially the last 5/10 minutes, so tense!

Glad to see the performance from the England team that everyone knew was there, can't blame people complaining when they knew they could do better.

Rooney's day will come!


----------



## Metalus

SO STOKED about the USA advancing. I think i skipped a few heartbeats


----------



## Scar Symmetry

If England continue on the form they were on today, Germany and USA are in for trouble...

Having said that Slovenia aren't a great side so Germany could very well give England some grief.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

The form they were on today? ... Granted I was unable to watch the match, but they only won 1-0 against Slovenia for crying out loud, that hardly says "great team" ..
Come on Germany, put them out of their misery... actually don't.. let them writhe in pain and let them suffer mwahahahaha! :-D

...p.s... I don't really care, am just enjoying it... lol


----------



## mattofvengeance

I fucking flipped my shit when they called Dempsey offside. Seriously, what the hell are these officials watching? Between this and disallowing Edu's goal, it seems they're going out of their way to fuck us. Luckily, it didn't cost us anything, and we won the group. 

This France debacle is absolutely hilarious. Je suis desole, mon amies.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Lord_Elixer said:


> The form they were on today? ... Granted I was unable to watch the match, but they only won 1-0 against Slovenia for crying out loud, that hardly says "great team" ..
> Come on Germany, put them out of their misery... actually don't.. let them writhe in pain and let them suffer mwahahahaha! :-D
> 
> ...p.s... I don't really care, am just enjoying it... lol



As we just saw with Germany v Ghana, form =/= goals


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Very true .. I was not happy about what I saw from the Germans... will still put your sorry asses out... lmao!

(no offense by the way  )


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I thought they played really well.

Absolutely none taken, if Germany get further than England then my mate at work owes me £10


----------



## Marv Attaxx

The defence is lacking big time imho.
I thought it was kinda funny that the Boateng-brothers (both german-born) were playing against each other


----------



## Ironberry

What a great game! Never liked Italy, glad to see them not advancing.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

The last 15-20 mins of the Italy match was enjoyable... my friend is raging that they are not advancing, which obviously means I am taking pleasure in mocking his misfortune..mwahaha!
Really can't wait to watch the Brazil Portugal game tomorrow..I have high hopes...


----------



## Sebastian

Would never say Slovakia will beat italy .. lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Robben has just entered the pitch, excellent!

Sunday's game will be epic...


----------



## Murmel

Yay, Japan beat Denmark!  They're really the only team I'm hoping for now that my country didn't even qualify 

I'm not expecting Japan to get far, but I think it's fun to watch them play because they are pretty damn aggressive. And they sure surprised me, I thought they sucked at soccer but apparently they're not to shabby.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

HAHAHAHAHA YESSS ITALY IS OUT!!!! THEY DIDNT WIN A SINGLE GAME!!!! [email protected]!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

(I hate Italian Soccer so much)


----------



## Sang-Drax

I was kinda rooting for Denmark, but man, with that defense...  .


----------



## Sang-Drax

A gift for you Americans out there


----------



## Sebastian

Ivory Coast played a good game yesterday - too bad only won 3-0


----------



## Survival101

I'm pretty new to football but that was an awesome game. Sooooo fucking close. Ghana moves on.


----------



## djpharoah

Very good effort by the USA team. For a country where other sports dominate I think it's totally awesome they made it this far.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Here it is... the big game!

England keep needlessly giving the ball away when there close to goal.


----------



## vampiregenocide

That ref needs to go to Specsavers, they have a 2 for 1 special.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> That ref needs to go to Specsavers, they have a 2 for 1 special.



You're on fire today dude


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> You're on fire today dude


 
Stole that one from Sickipedia I must admit. 


This game is a joke; England actually start plaing well when they get scared, and we get denied a goal because someone can't be bothered to check whether it was in.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

To be fair, this is the best game of football I've seen all year, Premiership games included.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> To be fair, this is the best game of football I've seen all year, Premiership games included.


 
I don't watch premiership games tbh, can't be bothered to keep up with them.

But this is one of the better games I've seen this world cup.


----------



## PnKnG

Germany 4-1 England


----------



## Scar Symmetry

So, in American terms, England are winning right?


----------



## PnKnG

Scar Symmetry said:


> So, in American terms, England are winning right?


----------



## lobee

Scar Symmetry said:


> So, in American terms, England are winning right?



I'm still confused as to why our game with Ghana went into extra time. I thought we defeated them 1-1 at the end of regulation.


----------



## willyman101

lobee said:


> I'm still confused as to why our game with Ghana went into extra time. I thought we defeated them 1-1 at the end of regulation.



Because 1-1 isn't a win...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

willyman101 said:


> Because 1-1 isn't a win...



 He was being good humoured about it, he wasn't being serious


----------



## willyman101

Scar Symmetry said:


> He was being good humoured about it, he wasn't being serious



Oh right, haha. Sorry brother!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Oh what can I say...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA - pretty much sums it up...Now I get to enjoy a £30 cigar and a bottle of Le Froigs .... Poifect.

But in all seriousness, both teams played a good game, it just happened that England created alot of chances, but the Germans TOOK their chances well. Final score should have been 4 - 2 ... But hey, just gives more fuel to the English anger!

Germany v Argentina would be an awesome QF!


----------



## lobee

willyman101 said:


> Oh right, haha. Sorry brother!



It's all good.

I consider you an honorary American for conceding so quickly.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Fucking amazing game by both Germany and England. Oh how I envy the midfielders of both squads...


----------



## Marv Attaxx

That was an awesome game by both teams 
The referee sucked hard though, that was clearly a goal for England.
Maybe that unsettled them. Or gave them a boost with anger 
Either way: great match!
I don't watch football/soccer beside the World Cup and my favourite match is always Germany vs England.

Can't hear my tv anymore 'cause everybody is partying...hard


----------



## Sebastian

Great Game. The best game so far in the 2010 World Cup.

1st half - Germany better at the beginning, England better at the end - Thanks to the ref England got robbed and it's 2-1 for Germany.
2nd half - England better at the beginning, Germany better at the end.

The game could be totally different if it would be 2-2 like it should to be, still a good fast game, with a lot of goal - that's the way it should be !

I bet after this world cup there will be rules about goal/replays in dispute moments...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Agreed with all points, best game of the cup so far.

The first half was better I thought.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Sebastian said:


> I bet after this world cup there will be rules about goal/replays in dispute moments...



Nah, it's not the first time that happened. Unfortunately, FIFA holds a deep grudge against technology for some reason


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sang-Drax said:


> Nah, it's not the first time that happened. Unfortunately, FIFA holds a deep grudge against technology for some reason


 
Gary Linekar said FIFA had released a statement saying they had considered it, but it was 'too expensive'. Fucking bullshit. Dock the salary on one footballer and you could probably pay for dozens or cameras, just like the ones ALREADY in the goals.  Massive fail.


----------



## Ironberry

Wow, two bullshit failures by refs involving goals today. The reffing squad is absolutely piss poor this year. Also, did anyone watching in America see the Argentina player slap the camera?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

FIFA are obviously going by the rule that the first decision is the decision kept, even if that decision is wrong. Horrible refereeing.


----------



## Jogeta

Really enjoyed the England vs Germany game today! I don't really mind that we lost, because Germanys forwards brought the pain in a big way \m/

About Lampard's goal.... I kind of agree with FIFA on this one. If everything was technology based, then the game would lose a part of it's soul. A compromise would seem to be the best way to roll surely? There would still need to be referees either way! 

Then again it is just a game! Spending heaps money to ultimately nitpick and endlessly second guess every decision seems kind of stupid and fun draining to me. But then again so does the fact that footballers get paid more than people in the armed services!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just watching the England players being interviewed on TV... 

Really, really humble.

No complaints, no excuses, they are being honest about what happened and are looking to the future. They admitted Germany were better and admitted they had no excuses.

Great sportsmanship


----------



## Sang-Drax

Ironberry said:


> Wow, two bullshit failures by refs involving goals today. The reffing squad is absolutely piss poor this year. Also, did anyone watching in America see the Argentina player slap the camera?



I did 

The cameraman accidentaly hit him before that while he was celebrating haha


----------



## Ironberry

For those of you who didn't see...


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ That's in Portuguese, btw


----------



## Duraesu

Jogeta said:


> About Lampard's goal.... I kind of agree with FIFA on this one. If everything was technology based, then the game would lose a part of it's soul.





how can you agree with such mafia with blatter and platini as the godfathers of football? 

its not about losing soul, because the soul of football is not in bad referee calls, they are in the shame wall of football. 

we live in the 21st century people, technology does exist and FIFA should stop being close minded and start using it to perfect the game, making it more fair to everyone! some referees have outrageous calls that ruins the game and affects the score in a bigger way that people think. And the solution is not that complex, all its needed is a tv, a referee watching it and wireless communication. Is that expensive? for what FIFA earns every year, its like buying peanuts. Believe me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ironberry said:


> For those of you who didn't see...




Yep, I saw that


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Finally! A match to be decided by penalties! :-D

I really hope tonights game is a good one! It really should be.


----------



## djpharoah

Anyone can win now - I thought Paraguay would have sealed the deal but now Japan can win as well.


----------



## djpharoah

Why would Japan put in a defender to take their penalty kick??? GG Paraguay


----------



## Murmel

Ahhh! Helvetes jävla skit fan!!!! 

Japan... I had my hopes up, better luck in 4 years I guess... 
They did play an amazing tournament though, too bad the penalty kicks didn't go too well...


----------



## SjPedro

oh well portugal is out  

this is what happens when the coach sucks


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ too bad =(

Also, if Cristiano Ronaldo thought of himself as something lesser than a god, perhaps he could have done something useful. He shot every free kick to the goal, no matter the distance or angle. Come on.


----------



## ralphy1976

Spain totally dominated Portugal, it was quite interesting to see!!!

Still, Spain plays nicely but can't really score!!


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ too bad =(
> 
> Also, if Cristiano Ronaldo thought of himself as something lesser than a god, perhaps he could have done something useful. He shot every free kick to the goal, no matter the distance or angle. Come on.



Agreed. Ronaldo was playing for his own glory. I loved how Coentrão played in all the games, he is an awesome player. And if it wasn't for Eduardo (Goal Keeper) we would have been humiliated. Spain played very well and deserved to win.

The problems with Portugal are: a) lousy coach, b) no great striker, c) weak mid-fielders, d) Ronaldo's star complex.

I was only surprised that Portugal got this far.


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ True, Coentrão was awesome! Very efficient player. Eduardo did quite well, too. Casillas didn't have such an easy time either, though


----------



## 777timesgod

Sang-Drax said:


> Nah, it's not the first time that happened. Unfortunately, FIFA holds a deep grudge against technology for some reason



I am against it too. Guys are you serious? This the spice of soccer, can you imagine computers dictating everything? Controversy makes dthe owrld go around and anyway England didnt deserve a thing, you win the world cup by playing good football not by farting non-stop about being the best and having huge gaps in your defense. When will England go into a world cup with modesty and without arrogancy. The BBC commentators were the worst thing of this world cup by far.

Japan is out, Takeshis castle fell...


----------



## Opeth666

I forsee a Germany/Brazil final.


----------



## splinter8451

The only thing computers/replays should be used for is goals. 

When everyone on the field and the stands knew that England got a goal and the refs didn't see it somehow, I felt so bad for those guys. I don't even like England's team and it sucked seeing that  

Then in the Argentina match the other day they got that super offsides goal as their first goal and somehow the line judge and ref didn't see that? Argentina is my favorite team and even I say they should have never gotten that goal.


----------



## KlogW

ralphy1976 said:


> Still, Spain plays nicely but can't really score!!



Yeah, Torres has been shit so far (he has knee surgery two months ago), he's not really on shape but our coach, Del Bosque, refuses to bench him. Del Bosque is also obsessed about playing with two defensive minded midfielders (Xabi Alonso and Busquets), while Cesc, who could add a lot to our attack, is on the bench. Lucky for us Villa is on fire, but we need something more if we want to have a chance against the big ones.

PS: Wow, been here for a long time but this is my first post, i guess i'm not much of a talkative guy, haha.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think people should cut players like Torres and Rooney some slack.

They're top players as they've proven many times before, they're just not fit at the moment.

Leave the men alone and appreciate the other good players in the World Cup, there's plenty to choose from.

Forlan, Villa, Robihno - they're all on top form.


----------



## leandroab

Brazil or Holland ¿?¿?


----------



## sentagoda

Holland hopefully! As much as I like the South American teams Im really hoping for Holland for this one.


----------



## Sang-Drax




----------



## ralphy1976

i think it is going to be a hard one for Brasil really.

BUT : 

Netherlands are a bit of Mr Jekyll & I so if the pissed off "orange team" shows up Brasil will run a riot!!!


----------



## Murmel

Well played Holland, well played.

And lol at the kid crying in the crowd


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Hup Holland!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Can't believe Brazil have gone out at the quarter finals...
Now both of my friend's teams have gone out, I need Spain to win! :-D


----------



## splinter8451

Brazil, I am disappoint. 

Argentina has a tough match tomorrow, I hope they win. I'm pretty worried  they didn't look like a team that could win against Germany in their match against Mexico.


----------



## Opeth666

okay I forsee a Germany/Netherlands final...still Germany though haha


----------



## Sang-Drax

I can't believe we've lost like that. We wanted so much to blame our hateful coach if we were to lose. Instead, we saw a flawless performance in the 1st half, and our otherwise infallible goalkeeper failing miserably in the 2nd... and then the team was emotionally crushed. I suppose I'm used to be pissed when Brazil loses, because it's often due to our players' negligence. This time, I'm just plainly sad.

I'd rather have seen Netherlands playing their best and kicking our ass than that.


----------



## Murmel

Crap... I wanted Ghana to win so bad, I'm sick of these god damn Spanish speaking countries


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Sang-Drax said:


> I can't believe we've lost like that. We wanted so much to blame our hateful coach if we were to lose. Instead, we saw a flawless performance in the 1st half, and our otherwise infallible goalkeeper failing miserably in the 2nd... and then the team was emotionally crushed. I suppose I'm used to be pissed when Brazil loses, because it's often due to our players' negligence. This time, I'm just plainly sad.
> 
> I'd rather have seen Netherlands playing their best and kicking our ass than that.



Pfft, you guys have won it 5 times, and scored the most goals in the history of the world cup. Probably time to let other nations have a go.


----------



## Sebastian

Holland played a good game.. to bad Ghana is out...


----------



## liamh

So gutted for Ghana..
Suarez was definately Uraguay's mvp.


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ As much as I like seeing Uruguay getting this far, I was supporting Ghana as well. Man, it would be awesome to se an African team in the semi-finals!



TheSixthWheel said:


> Pfft, you guys have won it 5 times, and scored the most goals in the history of the world cup. Probably time to let other nations have a go.



Football is the only thing we're famous for! Well, Rio is also mentioned a lot in movies for being a safe haven for international runaway criminals, but that's hardly a good thing


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Goal for Germany after 3 minutes 
Great game so far


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Sang-Drax said:


> Football is the only thing we're famous for! Well, Rio is also mentioned a lot in movies for being a safe haven for international runaway criminals, but that's hardly a good thing



 c'mon man - EVERYone knows that aside from football, Brazilians are awesome at jiu jitzu and mixed martial arts (Anderson Silva, Nogueira bros, Belfort, Machida, Sobral, Rua, Rizzo, etc), dancing and all other sports/activities involving human movement, balance and co-ordination. Also, it's pretty much guaranteed that ALL the girls (and boys) will go home with the first brazilian guy they see in a bar or club...also, don't brazilians ALWAYS get laid, no matter what they're doing, where they are or who they're with??

Only this world cup, it seems that there were stronger football nations.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

England were utterly dire in this world cup, but Germany look fucking amazing. They are pounding the Argies into dust at the moment.


----------



## PnKnG

Agentina 0 - 4 Germany


----------



## Marv Attaxx

That was awesome


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Argentina just got fucking smashed. At the start of the second half, the BBC commentators were talking about Argentina were about to stage some massive attack and blow the Germans away, except it just never happened while Germany just kept knocking those goals in.


----------



## Sebastian

Good game for Germany...
I opened the fifa website.. to check the semi final matches.. and what I see ?





Argentina is still in the tournament !!! 

and after making a Print Screen and uploading the pic, i refreshed the page and unfortunately they have corrected the mistake


----------



## Triple-J

WOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!
I was dreading this years WC and thought Germany would be out quite quickly but I really could not be happier right now and even if we don't make it to the final I'm still happy cause we shut that arrogant muppet Maradona up as he's been acting like Clubber Lang in Rocky 3 all through the tournament.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Triple-J said:


> WOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!
> I was dreading this years WC and thought Germany would be out quite quickly but I really could not be happier right now and even if we don't make it to the final I'm still happy cause we shut that arrogant muppet Maradona up as he's been acting like Clubber Lang in Rocky 3 all through the tournament.



Honestly I think Maradona paid his way into the manager's spot with all of his drug baron money.


----------



## Sebastian

Let's see who scores the most goals for Germany during the World Cup:
4 goals: Thomas Mueller - Place of birth: Weilheim, West Germany
4 goals: Miroslav Klose - Place of birth: Opole, Poland
2 goals: Lukas Podolski - Place of birth: Gliwice, Poland

Go Germany


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Oooof, another disallowed goal that should have stood


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Sebastian said:


> Let's see who scores the most goals for Germany during the World Cup:
> 4 goals: Thomas Mueller - Place of birth: Weilheim, West Germany
> 4 goals: Miroslav Klose - Place of birth: Opole, Poland
> 2 goals: Lukas Podolski - Place of birth: Gliwice, Poland
> 
> Go Germany



I also cheer for the Germans, not only because of the German origins on my father's side of the family, but also because my mother is Polish  In fact, I'm wearing my Klose jersey right now


----------



## Sebastian

JeffFromMtl said:


> I also cheer for the Germans, not only because of the German origins on my father's side of the family, but also because my mother is Polish  In fact, I'm wearing my Klose jersey right now



That's cool  

I was supporting England, but since they're out... and I thought Argentina will do good.. but Damn ! Germany is the best this year ! They really deserve to win the whole cup


----------



## JeffFromMtl

The penalties! The saves! The madness!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

The Spain v Paraguay match was crazy...
Spain really should've played better though, I was expecting them to waltz right through to the semi finals.
Maybe should have put my money on Germany to win...didn't know Spain had never passed the QF before... doh!


----------



## gunshow86de

Lord_Elixer said:


> Maybe should have put my money on Germany to win...didn't know Spain had never passed the QF before... doh!



My friends laughed when I picked Germany to win it all. They thought they didn't have a chance without Ballack. Too bad I couldn't convince them to put money on it.


----------



## Opeth666

hope Argentina had plenty of this ontap during their Molestation today


----------



## ivancic1al

^ 

Yeah it was pretty horrendous.

On a side note, the Tour de France starts today!















:crickets:


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

hey hey hey hey ...I`m from that country...
 I don`t give a shit about that, Maradona is a good player, but is far from a DT. also, the team was not exactly aa team, common, all the guys from argentina are playing in europe, they never play together, Germany plays way better, and you know what I was doing in the middle of the damn game? playing my new DIY whammy pedal. the guys in my work was sad today, and I came and say "hi dudes" how it is goin`fellas, good morning" and they send to me some "fuck you" looks.  well, argentina is still on the WC!! lol.


----------



## vodje

Rooting for Holland (well duh), but I think Germany has the best odds, especially after seeing Spain vs Paraguay.


----------



## BigPhi84

Sebastian said:


> Let's see who scores the most goals for Germany during the World Cup:
> 4 goals: Thomas Mueller - Place of birth: Weilheim, West Germany
> 4 goals: Miroslav Klose - Place of birth: Opole, Poland
> 2 goals: Lukas Podolski - Place of birth: Gliwice, Poland
> 
> Go Germany





So,_ that's_ what World War II was all about!!!  LOL. Kidding. I'm actually rooting for Germany to win it all. Black, Red, and Gold, BABY!!!!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

NEDERLANDS! NEDERLANDS! Please don't get eliminated by Uruguay.


----------



## BigPhi84

TheSixthWheel said:


> NEDERLANDS! NEDERLANDS! Please don't get eliminated by Uruguay.



I'm rooting for the Netherlands in this game too. I'm glad that Suarez will sit this game out. He's a punk and the reason that Ghana lost the match that they should have won.



Here's a post from a site I was reading (with the British way of spelling 'favorites', no less)

"The Dutch are favourites again here, especially with Uruguay missing Luis Suarez and Jorge Fucile through suspension -- and injuries to Diego Lugano and Nicolas Lodeiro."
Read more
​


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Uruguay is out.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

WOOO. Now onto the mammoth task of defeating Germany. I was sceptical that Holland were going to defeat Brazil, yet look what happened. So I have no idea what's going to happen.

I'd have to suggest that Germany are going to be the victors, because they've been nothing short of immaculate. The Netherlands have been fucking spectacular also, but there were a couple of times in the Uruguay match that they didn't look as strong as they could have, OR as string as what Germany have been this entire campaign. Either way I'm happy with the result for the Netherlands. Any team who gets into the final deserves it.


----------



## Sebastian

What a Great game Uruguay Holland was ! amazing end !


----------



## 777timesgod

The Argentinians are crazy, they are begging maradona to stay...

great football so far, very entertaining.


----------



## Murmel

I was hoping for Germany, but Spain pretty much dominated the ball.


----------



## Sebastian

Not a bad game... good for Spain... still i hope Holland will win


----------



## djpharoah

I think this year is definitely the year for SPAIN!


----------



## 6string40

djpharoah said:


> I think this year is definitely the year for SPAIN!



It may very well be...shutting down the offense of Germany proved a lot. Spain probably played their best game today so far in the tourney.

BUT

Watch out for the luck of the Dutch! They have not yet played a _great_ game and yet they are undefeated.

I like Germany for 3rd and Spain for the Cup. They should both be fantastic games, but I cannot count out Uruguay or the Netherlands at this point.


----------



## GalacticDeath

The final is gonna be intense! I'm rooting for both teams since neither of them have won a world cup before. Time for a new champion!


----------



## PeteyG

I've always enjoyed Holland when they play, they know how to put on a good game (especially compared to my own country), so I'm backing the Dutch.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Only the octopus can tell now.


----------



## Jinogalpa

yup, Paul the octopus choses Germany and Spain to win their games.
if he's wrong, i will be very hungry.........


----------



## leandroab

I told you before and I'll tell you now.

Spain is going to win!


----------



## Sebastian

GREAT Game, I'm happy Germany won (Since Paul predicted it, it wasn't a surprise ) Great goals, the game was fast, and interesting 
Uruguay also was very good


----------



## Jinogalpa

YES, good match again. it was really breathtaking in the end and uruguay had good chances too, but just as Paul said: WE WIN !


----------



## Triple-J

I knew we'd win and although I'm still gutted we didn't get to take on holland in what would have been a dream final I'm happy with our performance overall (especially destroying argentina! ) and I'm really stoked up for the next euro tournament now.


----------



## Sebastian

Triple-J said:


> and I'm really stoked up for the next euro tournament now.



Yeah, Germany Holland would be awesome... still tomorrows game will hopefully be as exciting as todays game...

and the next Euro will be definitely interesting


----------



## Opeth666

Diego Forlan my favorite player throughout the entire tournament


----------



## Sang-Drax

Opeth666 said:


> Diego Forlan my favorite player throughout the entire tournament



Same here. Uruguay in one hell of a relentless team! Aren't there any Uruguayans at ss.org?


----------



## Lord_Elixer

I really wanted Uruguay to win against the Germans... had a rather large bet on them lol ... let us just hope Spain win tomorrow so I can recoup at least "a little" !


----------



## Dragonfly

So, tonight it's

Spain:






VS

The Netherlands:





Yeah, I just picked some really stereotype images 

Who do you think will win and why?
Now, don't start flaming here, let me tell you first that I'm not a fanatic footbal supporter, but I'm from the Netherlands, and we're in the finals again after a lot of years, so I'm curious
+ it seemed like a nice subject to make a topic about to me 
So let's discuss and have fun! Also, mention if you're going to watch the match!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Spain will win I think, though Germany were the strongest team in the competition. They were flattening the competition in a steamroller fashion, but Spain's dull football shut them down and didn't let them open their full attacking style up.

I think we could be in for a dreadfully boring final now that Germany are out.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spain, the octopus said so.


----------



## Dragonfly

vampiregenocide said:


> Spain, the octopus said so.



And what about the bird then?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Screw the bird, he lacks experience, a winstreak, and doesn't have as many limbs.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I'll go beserk over octopussies.

Netherlands FTW

And you had the wrong stereotype!


----------



## gunshow86de

vampiregenocide said:


> Screw the bird, he lacks experience, a winstreak, and doesn't have as many limbs.



But the octopus has never called a game not involving Germany. He is too far out of his element.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think Spain will win.


----------



## Varcolac

I didn't care, but upon seeing this, I'm rooting for the Netherlands!

Twitter / Bobbi Eden : If #ned wins the #worldcu ...


----------



## matty2fatty

Esp Griffyn said:


> Spain will win I think, though Germany were the strongest team in the competition. They were flattening the competition in a steamroller fashion, but Spain's dull football shut them down and didn't let them open their full attacking style up.
> 
> I think we could be in for a dreadfully boring final now that Germany are out.



Dull? I find Spain's game to be the most exciting in the tournament, at least until they get up by a goal or two. David Villa is the man


----------



## gunshow86de

matty2fatty said:


> Dull? I find Spain's game to be the most exciting in the tournament, *at least until they get up by a goal or two*. David Villa is the man



What tournament have you been watching? They can't score more than one goal in a game.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

I think the Netherlands will win however I'm happy either way, I've been rooting for both teams all the way through


----------



## Dcr

Spain ftw


----------



## leandroab

I already said Spain would win.. AND the octopus said as well.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Nederlands needs to win this. They've been to the final a bunch of times and not won it. I don't think the same has happened for spain, I think Holland deserve it more. Spain do look strong though, and anything can happen - I mean, I predicted a Germany VS Brazil final early on and look what happened to that


----------



## Opeth666

Spain


----------



## Wi77iam

TheSixthWheel said:


> Nederlands needs to win this. They've been to the final a bunch of times and not won it. I don't think the same has happened for spain, I think Holland deserve it more. Spain do look strong though, and anything can happen - I mean, I predicted a Germany VS Brazil final early on and look what happened to that



How good was the Nederland's comeback against Brazil. Brazil just buckled after conceding. That was the only win from behind in this years WC. 
NEDERLANDS FTW!


----------



## Murmel

10 minutes till kickoff bitches! Let's go Holland!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Absolutely, that was crazy...^good to see another aussie up for the game. I had a 3 hour nanna-nap before just so I could go the distance


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Half time in the final now, has been a good game so far. Looks like Spain found their rhythm early on, Holland found it closer to halfway through this first 45.


----------



## Murmel

TheSixthWheel said:


> Half time in the final now, has been a good game so far. Looks like Spain found their rhythm early on, Holland found it closer to halfway through this first 45.


It's been a fun game to watch, but it gets frustrating when there's people on the ground every 10 seconds...


----------



## Lord_Elixer

There have been a lot of nasty challenges, that foot in the chest deserved a red. But it is an enjoyable game nonetheless .. come on spain... you only need one....


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Arjen Robben's been the man of the match for me so far. He's got some crazy pace on him, and he's a master at pulling free kicks out of just about any situation. Shit, it's back on with extra time.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Spain are going to win now. My god, what a boring match, dull, dull, dull!


----------



## Murmel

1-0 to Spain!
They deserved it, they didn't fuck around as much as the Dutch.


----------



## Murmel

It seems like the poll was right


----------



## Lord_Elixer

THANKS SPAIN!! :-D
Great tourny... g/f is definately glad it is over though haha


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Good game. Pity about the end result but Spain deserved to win this match more. That ref didn't make any dutch friends though, wtf was he doing in the last pieces of the game...also awarding that late goal kick instead of a corner.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Holy crap, that was a fight 
They weren't fighting for the ball, they were fighting against each other lol
Awesome match!
Well done Spain 
Looks like Paul was right again


----------



## PnKnG

Murmel said:


> 1-0 to Spain!
> *They deserved it*, they didn't fuck around as much as the Dutch.



Nope. I can't understand how 3 fucking referees can miss that it should have clearly been a corner for the Netherlands before the corner.
Second, the pass before the shot at the goal was an offside.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Am I the only one who thought the 3rd place match was more exciting to watch than that


----------



## gunshow86de

PnKnG said:


> Second, the pass before the shot at the goal was an offside.



Watch the replay again. Iniesta was a good 2 yards onside.

In the last clip on here, they even highlight how onside he was. => http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/highlights/video/video=1272929/index.html


----------



## Opeth666

OMG! hahahahha Iniesta actually took a shot on goal? woooowwww I really thought he would have tried to dribble into the goal because that man never shoots. SPain FTW and Sergio Ramos was fantastic as well as Fabregas


----------



## Opeth666

poor Fernando Torres


----------



## gunshow86de

Opeth666 said:


> poor Fernando Torres



His cross led to the final goal.


----------



## KlogW

I'm shocked we won this WC without even playing our best. I was never too confident about our playing but still we made it. It's a great day for us.



> I can't understand how 3 fucking referees can miss that it should have clearly been a corner for the Netherlands before the corner.



I can't understand how 3 fucking referees can miss that this







is a fucking red card.


----------



## Raoul Duke

That would rather hurt I reckon


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> I think Italy or Spain...
> 
> Can't be Italy though!





Fuck Paul. I told you guys!

I'm your new messiah!


----------



## leandroab

KlogW said:


> I'm shocked we won this WC without even playing our best. I was never too confident about our playing but still we made it. It's a great day for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand how 3 fucking referees can miss that this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a fucking red card.



2006 we had headbutt

2010 we had flying kick

2014 we will have .50 cal machine gun


----------



## Dragonfly

Gratz Spain


----------



## snuif09

gunshow86de said:


> Watch the replay again. Iniesta was a good 2 yards onside.
> 
> In the last clip on here, they even highlight how onside he was. => FIFA.com - Netherlands 0:1 a.e.t. Spain



yea but that pass before that was offside

and yes butthurt dutchy here i went to amsterdam to watch te match it was a complete warzone


----------



## Rex

Thanks


----------



## Rex

snuif09 said:


> yea but that pass before that was offside
> 
> 
> snuif09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t understand that attitud men, Spain was better in all aspects
> 
> Spain = footbal 1 - Netherland = foul play 0
Click to expand...


----------



## Opeth666

spain dominated, and had much more possession, the netherlands did have their chances...but goddamn dude I cannot stand van brommel.


----------



## Opeth666

gunshow86de said:


> His cross led to the final goal.



what I mean't was getting injured almost as soon as he stepped on the field after the goal happend when he was chasing down a long ball. It wasn't his knee this time it seemed like it was his hamstring.


----------



## Rex

Cruyff: "The Holland game was ugly, coarse, hard, tight, inconspicuous and little football"


----------



## snuif09

yea the game itself sucked but we kinda earned it IMO


----------



## gunshow86de

snuif09 said:


> yea but that pass before that was offside



He was offside on the cross, but the pass fell well short and the Netherlands retook possession (sort of, falling down and having the ball bounce off of you isn't really taking possession, but that's the rules). When he fell down, the Netherlands player rolled towards the goal and brought Iniesta back onside. An incredibly lucky play that could have easily been flagged right away. My guess is the ref was looking at the other Spain player near the box (who was onside for the cross), since the ball was actually closer to him, even though it was intended for Iniesta.

Some questionable officiating just like the rest of the tournament. I still can't believe Puyol got away with spinning Robben completely around on that break away.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

matty2fatty said:


> Dull? I find Spain's game to be the most exciting in the tournament, at least until they get up by a goal or two. David Villa is the man



This.


----------



## GalacticDeath

I just watched the replay today. Very exciting, although the Netherlands got a bunch of fouls called against them and a few of those didn't seem like fouls to me. Both of the keepers were outstanding, each side could have scored about 2 more goals if the keepers weren't so awesome. 

Congratulations Spain!


----------



## Wi77iam

gunshow86de said:


> He was offside on the cross, but the pass fell well short and the Netherlands retook possession (sort of, falling down and having the ball bounce off of you isn't really taking possession, but that's the rules). When he fell down, the Netherlands player rolled towards the goal and brought Iniesta back onside. An incredibly lucky play that could have easily been flagged right away. My guess is the ref was looking at the other Spain player near the box (who was onside for the cross), since the ball was actually closer to him, even though it was intended for Iniesta.
> 
> Some questionable officiating just like the rest of the tournament. I still can't believe Puyol got away with spinning Robben completely around on that break away.



Robben was just too quick for Poyul  .. though he should have scored both of those where we was basically one on one with the keeper..


----------

